# Halloween spider



## DSGB (Oct 31, 2007)

My brother found this guy in my front yard after the GA-FLA game. I posted one a while back that had a smiley face, but this one looks more "devilish."






Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2007)

That is a good pic of a Spiny Orb Weaver Spider.  I get them on  me in th e woods all the time.  

That one look slike a "Jason" mask.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 31, 2007)

Now thats a neat looking spider.  Looks like he's wearing a hockey mask........like Jason from Halloween.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! That's pretty cool. Great shot.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty cool!  It does look like some kind of evil mask!


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2007)

*That's a fine capture DSGB*

thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## jason308 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great capture and posted on a fitting day too!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2007)

Neat spider and an appropriate day to post him.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 31, 2007)

neat shot!!!


----------



## hambone44 (Nov 1, 2007)

looks like jason voorhees


----------



## LJay (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool!!!!


----------



## LLove (Nov 1, 2007)

that thing is freeeeeeaky!!!


----------

